# AVS Forum's Top 6 Streaming Media Players



## skehoe


Physical media such as Blu-ray and CD face serious challenges, due in large part to the proliferation of online media streaming. Of course, content streamed from online sources is typically not the best possible quality because it must be highly compressed to flow without interruption through the limited bandwidth available to most consumers. But no one can deny that streaming content is more convenient than physical media, and it's available on many different devices in the home and on the go.



In fact, many (if not most) TVs and Blu-ray players—as well as game consoles—offer streaming capabilities from various outlets, such as Netflix, YouTube, Vudu, HuluPlus, CinemaNow, Pandora, Spotify, and many others. But there are also quite a few dedicated streaming-media players, which are the subject of this buying guide.



[ Jump to Top 6 Streaming Media Players ]



*Online Providers*








Most streaming services are not free, and there are two basic pricing models. Services such as Netflix and HuluPlus are subscription-based—you pay a fixed amount each month for unlimited access to the outlet's entire library. Other services, like iTunes and Vudu, charge separately for each title you consume. In both cases, you are essentially renting the content.



A few services, such as iTunes and Vudu, also let you purchase online content, which is normally stored in an online locker, aka "in the cloud." Many Blu-rays come with a so-called "digital version," which can be stored in your locker and streamed to any compatible device at any time.



A digital-rights management service called UltraViolet doesn't store copies of content from each user in separate lockers, only their authorization to stream that content from UltraViolet's servers, and only the content that has been stored on those servers. If a title isn't on the UV servers, it can't be used with UltraViolet. This system is used by services such as Vudu, CinemaNow, and Flixster.



For the most part, online content is sent in real time across the Internet from the provider's servers to your streaming-media player. Very few online content providers let you download titles to a local storage device, which is no big deal, since very few streaming-media players have any local storage capacity. UltraViolet does let you download a limited number of copies of titles you have purchased to devices with storage.



As I said earlier, the quality of streaming video and audio is not up to Blu-ray. Still, most services now offer 1080p video (which is more severely compressed than Blu-ray) and at least Dolby Digital 5.1 or even 7.1 audio. Some providers, such as Netflix, offer Dolby Digital Plus 5.1/7.1, but the streaming-media player must be able to pass that bitstream on to the AV receiver in order to take advantage of the higher audio quality.



*Local Content*




Another important function of streaming-media players is access to content stored on other devices connected to your home's LAN (local-area network), such as computers and NAS (network-attached storage) devices. This usually requires that the computers, NAS, and streaming players all implement the UPnP (Universal Plug 'n' Play) and DLNA (Digital Living Network Alliance) standards, which assure that the devices can find each other and play files from a server to the player.



Windows computers and many NAS devices include basic DLNA-server software, but there are several third-party server-software packages that you can install on your computer to facilitate this process with refined user interfaces and capabilities. Popular examples include Plex, JRiver, XBMC, and Twonky for multiple platforms and PlayOn for Windows. PlayOn also provides an option called PlayLater with the ability to record streaming video for later playback—sort of an online DVR.



A function related to computer-based media servers is streaming content from mobile devices such as smartphones and tablets to the player—this is sometimes called "mirroring," because content on the mobile device is mirrored on the TV. Apple's iPhone and iPad use AirPlay with the Apple TV streamer, while Android devices use Miracast. A relatively new mirroring system called WiDi (Wireless Display) was developed by Intel for use with laptops.





*AirPlay mirrors the display of a mobile device like the iPad to the Apple TV streamer, which displays the image on the TV.*



One thing to be aware of when thinking about media servers and mirroring is file types. Video and audio files are stored in many different formats—common video formats include MPEG-2, AVCHD, and H.264, which can be encapsulated within container formats such as AVI, VOB/ISO, MKV, and MOV. Audio files can be encoded in many different formats, such as WAV, PCM, FLAC, MP3, Dolby Digital, and DTS in containers such as AIFF, MKA, OGG, and WMA. Different streaming-media players can handle different formats and containers, so if you store files in certain formats, make sure the streamer you're considering can handle them.



Of course, a streaming-media player must be connected to your home network through a router to access online content as well as media stored on local devices. Virtually all streamers provide WiFi for that purpose, and many also provide an Ethernet port for hard-wired connection. WiFi is very convenient, but I always recommend using an Ethernet connection if possible because it's more reliable for media streaming than WiFi. Finally, the streamer connects to your TV or AV receiver via HDMI.



*Google TV*




One type of streaming-media player deserves special mention—those that implement Google TV, which is designed to integrate online-streaming services with live TV from cable, satellite, and over-the-air broadcasting. You connect the cable, satellite, or OTA receiver's HDMI output to the HDMI input of the Google TV box, and the HDMI output from the Google TV box to the TV. You can then search for a particular title, genre, actor, or many other criteria, and Google TV will list where the specified content can be found online and live.





*To use a Google TV device, you insert it in the signal chain between a set-top box and the TV.*



The dedicated streaming-media players in this buying guide were selected as the best models available in 2013 by consulting various review outlets such as CNET, Consumer Reports, and Sound & Vision as well as AVS reviews and owner threads and a special call out to members for their top picks.



Many thanks to streaming-media maven Barb Gonzalez for her help with this article.



*Google Chromecast (MSRP $35)*







When Google introduced the Chromecast streamer earlier this year, it made a huge splash. It's no bigger than a USB thumb drive, it plugs into an HDMI input on a TV or AV receiver (powered from a USB port or power supply), and offers 1080p streaming with Dolby Digital Plus 5.1 audio. It can also stream content from your mobile device, which is used to control it as well, and it can mirror the Chrome web browser on a mobile device or laptop. It can access fewer online sources than most other streamers, but it does offer Netflix, YouTube, HuluPlus, Pandora, and Google Play.



*Scott Says:* At only $35, it's a great way to dip your toes into the ocean of media streaming.







*Netgear NeoTV Max NTV300SL (MSRP $70)*






The Netgear NTV300SL, aka NeoTV Max, offers 1080p video and Dolby Digital Plus 5.1 audio, control from an Android or iOS device, QWERTY remote, MicroSD card slot, and support for Vudu 3D. It also provides 300Mbps WiFi and DLNA compatibility, and it's the first streamer with WiDi functionality. Available services include Netflix, Vudu, HuluPlus, CinemaNow, YouTube, Pandora, Rhapsody, Amazon Instant Video, and many others. If you have a Slingbox, the NeoTV's SlingPlayer app lets you watch live and recorded TV from anywhere it's connected to the Internet.




The NeoTV NTV300 (MSRP $50) is even less expensive, and it's a Consumer Reports Best Buy. But it lacks WiDi, high-speed WiFi, DLNA, playback from USB devices, QWERTY remote, MicroSD slot, and Vudu 3D support.



*Scott Says:* NeoTV Max offers Amazon Instant Video for Amazon Prime members, high-speed WiFi, and many other great features. And if you want WiDi capabilities, it's the only game in town.







*Western Digital WD TV Play (MSRP $70)*






Western Digital is well known for hard-disk drives, but it has also been making a name for itself in media streamers. The WD TV Play is its latest offering—and a Consumer Reports Best Buy—with 1080p video and Dolby Digital Plus audio. Available services include Netflix, HuluPlus, Vudu, Cinema Now, Spotify, and Flixster, but not Amazon Instant Video, and YouTube must be accessed from your smartphone. You can also play video and audio files from a USB storage device as well as a DLNA server on your network. If you have a Slingbox, the WD TV Play lets you watch live and recorded TV from anywhere it's connected to the Internet.




The previous-generation WD TV Live (MSRP $99) is still available, and it offers one ability that the Play lacks—playback of MPEG-2 video and DTS audio. Then there's the WD TV Live Hub (MSRP $260), which includes a 2 TB hard drive and DLNA-server capabilities, though it lacks WiFi.



*Scott Says:* The WD TV streamers all offer excellent AV quality, a clean home screen, and a good remote, and the Weather app is especially cool for determining if the weather is good for various activities.







*Apple TV 3 (MSRP $99)*







Now in its third generation, the Apple TV is a great choice if you primarily use Apple computers and mobile devices. Of course, it streams content from Apple's iTunes Store, which lets you purchase video titles and store them in the cloud. It also has streaming apps for Netflix, HuluPlus, YouTube, HBO Go, the Disney Channel, and others. However, it doesn't offer Amazon Instant Video, and you must have a paid subscription to HBO on cable or satellite to access HBO Go (which is true for any device with HBO Go). The Apple TV can stream 1080p video with Dolby Digital audio, and it uses AirPlay to access content on local computers and iDevices.



*Scott Says:* If you're invested in the Apple ecosystem with Macs, iPhones, and iPads, this is the streamer for you.







*Roku 3 (MSRP $100)*






Roku is possibly the best-known maker of online streamers, and its products are among the highest rated by just about everyone. At the top of Roku's lineup is the Roku 3, which provides 1080p video and Dolby Digital Plus audio and a processor that's five times faster than the other Roku models. The remote includes a headphone jack for private listening, and it also senses motion for games such as the included Angry Birds Space. In addition, an iOS or Android mobile device can control the unit, which can play content from those mobile devices as well as content from a USB storage device and MicroSD card. It does not include DLNA capabilities, but it is compatible with the Plex and PlayOn media servers. Finally, the Roku 3 provides access to more online content providers than most other streamers, including Netflix, Vudu, HuluPlus, M-Go, HBO Go, Pandora, Spotify, and many others; most importantly for Amazon Prime members, it can access Amazon Instant Video.



In descending order from the Roku 3 are the Roku 2 (MSRP $80), Roku 1 (MSRP $60), and Roku LT (MSRP $50), each with fewer features as you move down the line. All can output 1080p video except the LT, which is limited to 720p. Also available is the Roku Streaming Stick (MSRP $70, $90 with motion-control remote), which looks like a thumb drive and plugs into an MHL (Mobile High-definition Link) port of your TV or AV receiver. The Streaming Stick gets its power from the MHL port and can output 1080p video and Dolby Digital audio.



*Scott Says:* The Roku streamers offer the most comprehensive suite of online providers. I recommend the Roku 3 for its faster processor, motion-control remote, MicroSD card slot, and headphone jack in the remote.







*Netgear NeoTV Prime (MSRP $130)*






This is a Google TV streamer that includes the Chrome web browser and Bluetooth remote with touchpad and QWERTY keyboard. You can also control it from an Android or iOS device, and you can search for content with voice commands. Online sources include Netflix, Vudu, Amazon Instant Video, HBO Go, YouTube, Pandora, and Google Play, plus whatever you can access with the Chrome browser. It's also DLNA-compatible, letting you stream content from any DLNA server on your network, and it offers 1080p video and Dolby Digital Plus audio. If you have a Slingbox, a SlingPlayer app lets you watch live and recorded TV from anywhere it's connected to the Internet. A Consumer Reports Best Buy!



*Scott Says:* If you want Google TV and you have lots of local content, even spread across many devices, NeoTV Prime is the one to get.


----------



## stitch1

Great overview and recommendations, Scott. However I wish you could give a little more details on the differences with-in each of these units. For example the Netflix menus are completely different between the Roku and the Apple tv. I know with the ever changing software and the enormous list of apps available this becomes extremely difficult. But I think you could have brushed on the main ones just a little.

Personally, owning three out of the six listed. I can honestly say there is no "one perfect streamer". They all have their strengths and weaknesses and finding the right one for you can really be a challenge.

Thanks again for creating this list. I hope that it will spark a good conversation regarding these different steamers.


----------



## ttringle

Stitch, while the menus in the past have been different between devices Netflix just started a major push to consolidate between the different devices going forward. The PS3 and the Roku 3 already have the new interfaces and any new device will most likely get it as well.


----------



## stitch1

I do know of the changes Netflix is in the process of pushing towards. However, both Apple on Apple TV and Microsoft on Xbox One and 360 are pushing their own versions of Netflix as well.


----------



## snapjack

Are there any streamers left that have Component connectivity?


----------



## dougbraun

The WD TV Live has one feature I have not found on other devices: it will play (decrypted) ISO rips of DVDs, just as if you were watching an actual DVD. You can navigate the DVD menus, select languages and subtitles, and view any bonus material.


----------



## bubbah

"The WD TV Live has one feature I have not found on other devices: it will play (decrypted) ISO rips of DVDs, just as if you were watching an actual DVD. You can navigate the DVD menus, select languages and subtitles, and view any bonus material."

I would add the WDTVLive also has 2 USB ports (one front, one back) that function simultaneously so you can hook up your external HDD (like a Passport which gets power from the USB just fine) and also carry a thumb drive with some content without disconnection of the other device...very cool !!


----------



## Gradenko

Missed the most important part of the media player for me - ability to play files over the local network (CMB/CIFS, not DLNA). I know the WDTV Live does a good job with that, what about the others?


----------



## tmuka

fwiw, the chromecast got HBO support last week. I've used it to stream from my android phone hbo app. It's easily as good as the netflix app streaming to chromecast, if not even smoother.


----------



## Chamberlin

Thanks for the great round-up article! Might be interested in a newer player just for the faster processors and newer services, but as it stands right now, I'm never giving up my WD TV Live!


----------



## BuzzinBlair

As an OTA broadcast viewer, and online streamer, the Google TV box looks very interesting to me. Unfortunately, I have yet to find a true "OTA receiver" to connect to it. There are a few boxes out there that include OTA reception capability, but those receivers are optimized for reception of cable and satellite signal transmissions, with OTA reception suffering as a result. I still hold out hope that some of the electronics manufacturers will finally produce receivers with the sensitivity and selectivity that will make OTA ATSC reception as consistent as it should be.


----------



## Toadster

what about the Intel NUC? http://amzn.to/1a2ECeW Full PC media center power for a little bigger size than Roku3 or Apple TV (and has 4k video!)


----------



## DeadEd

I agree with many of these posts regarding streaming your OWN movies from your OWN hard drives or NAS. I know that WDTV does this but I wish you would mention if the others can do it. This is the most important part of streaming if you ask me because it takes all the hassel out of DVD and BluRay (you never have to put in another disk and your video library is always at your fingertips).


----------



## jmmesch

I have an XTreamer because it can play DTS-HD Master and TrueHD. These player that offer DD+ stink at audio.


----------



## Scott Wilkinson

DeadEd, this guide does talk about streaming your own content from local hard drives and NAS devices, at least using DLNA; in fact, whether or not each device in the list provides DLNA capabilities is mentioned in each blurb.


----------



## Scott Wilkinson

Gradenko, I suspect you mean SMB rather than CMB, right? From what I understand, SMB/CIFS is a general file-sharing network protocol that is too technical to get into in this buying guide. I stuck with DLNA because it's a term that people will come across while shopping; I seriously doubt they will encounter the term SMB/CIFS.


----------



## DavidK442

I use my PS3 to stream media from several computers, to watch Netflix and to rent movies through the Playstation store. Unfortunately standard def rentals are VHS like aweful and hi-def takes forever to download. Besides price, I wonder if these stand alone streaming media players have anything more to offer.


----------



## AVfile

If you're looking for an Audio-only wireless DAC (with Bluetooth apt-X protocol for better sound) check out the Mass Fidelity Relay. It's $249 but audiophile build quality.


----------



## gmannix

I was reading about the Sony Internet player earlier today.Seems to me to do everything I want,plus a Chrome browser built in to surf the web.   Am I missing something??


----------



## Gradenko

Scott, you are correct, I meant SMB and not CMB. It's not some exotic far flung protocol that we shouldn't expect supported. It is a network file system that is supported by all operating systems and is the default for Windows and OS X. Every NAS on the planet supports it. It is precisely what DeadEd was looking for when they mentioned playback from NAS.

DLNA has several serious downsides. The most damning of which is that files in a codec incompatible with your DLNA player need to be decoded and re-encoded in a compatible format. This is a lossy procedure in most cases! You will lose picture quality! And it will make seeking forwards and backwards a painful affair.

After many failed attempts of DLNA with several devices and several DLNA severs I've completely sworn off it.


----------



## dpd1946

My problem with Roku is that when I connect to a HDTV via HDMI, I get 1080 video but cannot get 5.1 DD sound unless I also make a direct connection to my Bose receiver (media center). With Apple TV all I need is an HDMI connection to the HDTV and the TV's digital audio out to the Bose give me 5.1. With the Roku, I cannot get 5.1 without another connection from the Roku to the media center.Roku support confirmed that I need to do this.


----------



## Dhalmo

I am technically over-ambitious when it comes to A/V home systems and often times find myself in a world of hurt, reading technical forums online for guidance on the latest glitch. My goal is two-fold and simple, but not easily achieved. 1. To able to stream my personal video and audio library to any device in my house at any time and using any format. 2. To achieve what I call "the wife factor". Any technology that is insufficiently human factored that makes my wife's eye's glaze over in disinterest is effectively useless. Her intellect, although much greater than my own, cannot be bothered with the idiosyncrasies of navigating an A/V system that is convoluted. I've lived and learned through great pain and frustration. Here is my sincerest recommendation for something that works great in my home and that my children, ages 4 and 2, picked up day 1.
Set up any simple PC with a USB hub connected to it and attach an array of cheap hard drives containing rips of your favorite movies. I am up to 21TB of ripped content from my DVD and Blu-Ray collection using AnyDVD-HD. This native ripping preserves all of the native menu options, bonus features, audio /DTS yada yada yada. At today's HDD prices ~ 3 cents/GB, a native BluRay rip of at most 50GB will cost you $1.60 in hard drive space. Cheap. Now served that content with NFS Share http://www.hanewin.net/nfs-e.htm to your preferred media device. I refuse to install a PC in my living room, an even though I respect XBMC for it's flexibility it does not meet the standard for goal #2 Wife Factor. One remote to rule them all. I use a Logitech programmable to control my Popcorn Hour C-300. http://www.cloudmedia.com/products/popcornhour/c300combo I love this machine. The reviews online are mixed but mostly because the technical aspects of properly setting up are daunting. I love this thing to death. My entire 20+TB library of movies and music is accessible by genre, year, etc. using a beautifully displayed wall that my kids (who can't read yet) can point out. It plays every format I've ever thrown at it with the exception of FLV (which is garbage anyway). I stream bluray accross my my network with no stutter and picture perfect native quality. I've tried DLNA, garbage. Tried internet stream to home, garbage and throttle. Oh, and it supports **********.


----------



## Dhalmo

One last comment, the connection stream is USB 2.0 -> PC -> Cat-5 -> Network Switch -> C-300 -> HDMI - TV. Control is with either Logitech or Smart Device (Tablet/Cell phone) running Android / iOS. My wife and kids love it.


----------



## Ikarius

As far as playing local content goes, I use "Plex" with my Roku units, and I'm thrilled with it. Plex actually gathers metadata (titling, summaries, cover images) for the content, and presents it in an organized fashion, while DLNA just says "I have this file here, if it's in a format you can understand you might be able to play it". Due to the many many formats videos come in, DLNA is subject to frequent failures in my experience, while Plex actually knows what formats a client device supports, and can transcode the content if necessary, in addition to showing an actual organized view of things. Much better solution to trying to play things directly across CIFS/DLNA.


----------



## Craig Peer

I finally got around to trying streaming through my Oppo BDP103 Blu Ray player. I settled on Vudu since on my 122" diagonal screen, Netflix looked like crap IMO. I must say, the " HDX " quality level is equal to HDTV shows I've watched or have on my Dish Hopper DVR. 


I hadn't really though of my Oppo player as a streaming device, until I tried it. It works great ( and wireless through my wireless modem ) ! Just FYI.


----------



## BPR123

I'm considering hooking up Gramofon with a Spotify subscription to my old but much loved NAD stereo. I look forward to having remote control access to all music. We're a family of four, so we are already fighting over the three mobile slots the Spotify subscription offers; does anyone know if we will lose one slot to the Gramofon, leaving only two left for mobile use?


----------



## jippy42

snapjack said:


> Are there any streamers left that have Component connectivity?


Composite on the NEOTV Max, but I don't think component on any of these


----------



## eddhs2

Quote:
Originally Posted by *snapjack*  
_Are there any streamers left that have Component connectivity?_

Composite on the NEOTV Max, but I don't think component on any of these 



*Sony SMP-N200 if you can still find one, has component out.*

Just got back from a quick vac weekend, brought the Sony, and a 2tb drive for some HD movies, I also use it for a direct connect with a component projector. Always does update for internet apps VDU, Netflix, etc.


----------



## Martin419

*No DUNE HD???*

You forgot to include the Dune HD players! Dune is the best for streaming multichannel FLAC files bit-for-bit perfect into an HDMI receiver (eg Onkyo) even at high sample rates like 192Khz! I've been doing that for five years. 
Dune HD also plays practically every video format and in 36bit 'deep colour' RGB 12bit+12bit+12bit = 36bit colour. And it preserves the native frame rates.


And with all of this, there's no need to use that destructive DNLA process -- because Dune can play and steam the ISOs, FLACS, MKVs, .TS files etc. all directly into your receiver.


----------



## Skylinestar

Which is the best for streaming Youtube?


----------



## sjaxkingpin77

I can't wait to see how Intel's Compute Stick and Googles Chrome Bit fit in. They both have the potential to be top of the class.


----------



## tcoble33

Audio capabilities seem to be a distant second consideration on a lot of these devices, which has always seemed a bit odd to me. I've had my eye out for a mainstream player that supports hi-def audio formats like DTS-HD Master Audio, but AFAIK, none of the top devices (Roku 3, Apple TV, Chromecast, Fire TV) does. (Fingers crossed for the Roku 4.) 

My dream is a player that both supports HD audio and has a Plex client, as I'm currently using the Plex client on a Mac Mini in my primary setup and Apple, in their infinite wisdom, are unlikely to ever see the HD audio light. Whoever steps up and offers that first is welcome to take my money!


----------



## Paulo72

Not sure if a player purely designed to run XBMC./KODI would be included on this list. If so I would go with the Armada Mach 8 Pure Linux. I have one, actually have 2 of them and love it.


----------



## russ0230

I keep it local and use PLEX. Intuitive system they have designed.

https://plex.tv/


----------



## prazstar

Great read. I've been trying to decide which one to purchase this thread helps, Thank you.


----------



## MatteraDesignInc

Great Write up. I plan on using this for my clients and any perspective clients.
Streaming content is always one of their major questions and concerns.

Thanks!


----------



## Ed Wright

I have a Roku3 attached to my Pioneer VSX-90, I have noticed the volume level is very low compared to Directtv and Blu-ray. Are there settings on either the Roku or the Pioneer to adjust this? I just setup everything last week and haven't had much time to play with the receiver yet.


----------



## Brendonjay2011

Roku streaming stick 2016 was just reviewed in CNET. It's priced at $50!


----------



## israelcs

Im a user of WD TV for 3 years, and for me is one of the best.


----------



## JacobVR

Skylinestar said:


> Which is the best for streaming Youtube?


I cut the satellite cord a month ago and went with the ROKU3. I am loving it !! The only problem that I have encountered was I could only get a fragmented lined homepage a few days ago. I unplugged it from the power source and it reset. We had a power outage in my area that night. I'm not sure if that played a part but I've had no issues since. I'm glad I am no longer under Directv's thumb!!


----------



## 13iron

*Cut the Cable Cord...*

Since I was a Prime member already went with Fire TV box (w/ethernet connection vs the Fire Stick). I'm interested in Plex as well (saw in earlier post) and seriously contemplating installing Linux on my Chromebook to use Plex. Add-on subscriptions via your Amazon acct. makes adding content easy and in one place!







Alexa works well too


----------



## IMWhizzle

Martin419 said:


> You forgot to include the Dune HD players! Dune is the best for streaming multichannel FLAC files bit-for-bit perfect into an HDMI receiver (eg Onkyo) even at high sample rates like 192Khz! I've been doing that for five years.
> Dune HD also plays practically every video format and in 36bit 'deep colour' RGB 12bit+12bit+12bit = 36bit colour. And it preserves the native frame rates.
> 
> 
> And with all of this, there's no need to use that destructive DNLA process -- because Dune can play and steam the ISOs, FLACS, MKVs, .TS files etc. all directly into your receiver.




Sounds I have the same experience with my Popcorn Hour VTEN. Mind blowing quality, both picture and sound.


----------



## dalek69

*DUNE HD Solo Lite - wonderful*



Martin419 said:


> You forgot to include the Dune HD players! Dune is the best for streaming multichannel FLAC files bit-for-bit perfect into an HDMI receiver (eg Onkyo) even at high sample rates like 192Khz! I've been doing that for five years.
> Dune HD also plays practically every video format and in 36bit 'deep colour' RGB 12bit+12bit+12bit = 36bit colour. And it preserves the native frame rates.
> 
> 
> And with all of this, there's no need to use that destructive DNLA process -- because Dune can play and steam the ISOs, FLACS, MKVs, .TS files etc. all directly into your receiver.


YES SIR! its now 2017, i just got a Dune HD Solo LIte player, it plays everything, does HD Audio Bitstream passthrough (DTS HD MA/HR and TrueHD) and plays full BD rip iso menus (with subscription $$ after trial period) 

GREAT machine this DUNE. and it does High samplerate audio files (FLAC) ,as the quoted earlier duneHD machine does.


----------



## jakeabone

*Plex yes!*

I've been using Plex for several months now. All PCs/Macs/iPhones/iPads in the house are using it.
Once I installed the "Run Plex as a Service" on my Win10 system, it's been extremely reliable!
Of course, you won't have that issue on Linux.



13iron said:


> Since I was a Prime member already went with Fire TV box (w/ethernet connection vs the Fire Stick). I'm interested in Plex as well (saw in earlier post) and seriously contemplating installing Linux on my Chromebook to use Plex. Add-on subscriptions via your Amazon acct. makes adding content easy and in one place!
> 
> View attachment 1468129
> Alexa works well too


----------



## AVmaster319

Nvidia shield has been good with me.


----------



## chbrandt

Love PLEX, Chromecast is kinda just okay for me, but thinking of trying out ROKU. Thanks for the post!


----------



## Samshort

A lot of people are very happy with the Tiger Stream box. Never tried it myself, but thinking of it


----------

